# Sargent Tarpon and Snook



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Walked down to the creek at first light this morning to see how high the tides were. As soon as I stepped on the pier something blew up right along the bank. I went back to the truck and grabbed a rod with a topwater and started casting in the area where I saw the blow up. I got several blowups before I hooked the first fish, which turned out to be a small snook. Started making fan cast in every direction when I hooked up with another small snook. Having only caught a few snook in my lifetime, I was already thinking this was a great morning, catching 2 in less then 5 minuets, but it got better. After the second snook I didn't get any hits for about 10 minuets. Just when I was ready to give up, something nailed my topwater right at the edge of the pier. All I saw was whitewater and a flash of silver, so I thought it was a trout.. After a short fight I had a small tarpon on the deck. There's not many days in Sargent that you can catch tarpon and snook before breakfast, so I decided to quit while I was ahead. I really hope we have a mild winter this year so these amazing fish will stick around.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cool and on a whopper plopper!!!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

uh, like......WOW!
very cool.
last 2 species on my bucket list.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice. So how are the water levels?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

irbjd said:


> Very nice. So how are the water levels?


About 2 foot above normal, and it's low tide. It's supposed to be 1.97' higher this afternoon when the tide comes in.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

I used to never think of the Texas coast having a fishery that supported these species. Do you think this is a sign of a health ecosystem or impacts of Harvey? Also, those are some nice catches and thanks for the report.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Wow! What are the odds of catching snook and a tarpon off the pier!? Quite the catch!


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

jpdarby2 said:


> I used to never think of the Texas coast having a fishery that supported these species. Do you think this is a sign of a health ecosystem or impacts of Harvey? Also, those are some nice catches and thanks for the report.


Have been catching small snook and tarpon for several years here in the Freeport area. Not that I have caught a lot but a few, and reports come in on a fairly frequent basis. Mostly in the rivers, creeks and bayous close to the gulf.


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Something very special about that creek.... very cool!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a way to start your day. Very nice.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*awesome*

good job, if our climate was a little warmer these guys would be very prevalent in all sizes. When we have a normal winter I think it's a little to much for them. The tarpon looks like he was big enough to have made it through this last winter, it wasn't much of a winter and that is most likely why. We tend to see quite a few juvenile tarpon in Texas, but not the 2 to 3 footers. But when the migration kicks in the big gulf runners range from 4 to 8 feet. They stay in the gulf rarely venturing into the bay, except in POC where they spend the entire summer in the bay.

.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope you went and bought a lottery ticket when you left there.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

RB II said:


> Very cool and on a whopper plopper!!!


That has to be the stupidist lure ever made, but it catches fish, so I guess it's not so stupid after all.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks, gives us all hope.

.richg99


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

You took the words right out of my mouth!



DIHLON said:


> I hope you went and bought a lottery ticket when you left there.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Good job J and thanks for the report.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Scratched a couple off the bucket list before you even ate breakfast. Not a bad way to start the day.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got another snook this morning









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Another creek surprise, Saturday


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got another one yesterday afternoon on a pink and chrome spook. They seem to be most active early in the morning and late in the evening.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I'd be a very happy guy to catch a Texas tarpon of that size.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Jumped 5 and landed 2 this passed weekend


----------

